# Help me Decide



## mmais68569 (Sep 20, 2012)

Posting a poll I have narrowed my choice of 1911's to 5 models;

This will be my first 1911 & I am in hopes of using it for my daily carry in an OWB holster

1. STI Spartan lll 3.0 in 45. $700
Will have to spend about $60 to add a Dawson sight to the front, In 45 this will be my only firearm in this caliber
2.Springfield Range Officer Champion 9mm $750

3. STI Guardian 9mm $1300
4. Sti Duty one 4.0 9mm $1600
5. Dan wesson Guardian 9mm $1500

As you can see I have a wide price range with the Duty One being on the top. Please comment on these 5 only this is my short list.
Thanks for your help
Mike


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'd do the Dan Wesson unless you like the plain Jane gun like the Springfield (my #2 choice) I've never seen or laid hands on an STI that'd I'd take over a DW.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

What do you want to use it for?


----------



## mmais68569 (Sep 20, 2012)

This will be my first 1911 & I am in hopes of using it for my daily carry in an OWB holster


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

A first 1911 is a terrible carry gun for most people. You are carrying a heavy gun with very few rounds. The data, I've read from real world shootings, show that the people doing the shooting only hit with a third of their shots and it takes 3 hits to end an incident. A full size 1911 carries 8 rounds in the magazine and one in the barrel. That means, if you are slightly worse than average, you have to reload to stop a single assailant. There is also lots of current data that shows that 9mm, 40 S&W and 45 ACP all have about the same effectiveness with modern self defense ammo.

If you want to carry a heavy full size gun, statistically, you are better off carrying a full size 9mm double stack. The only person who should carry a 1911 is someone with vast experience with the gun where they shoot it much better than other guns. I'm not that guy and from your post, neither are you.

I you are looking for a first carry gun, you need to get some training from a good self defense instructor. This kind of training will include seeing different ways to carry. Hopefully, it will include being able to shoot multiple firearms that are appropriate for carry. Find a place that rents guns and shoot a bunch. Don't do it my way. I bought a bunch until I found the ones that work best for me. On the plus side, I can take friends to the range and let them try a variety before they buy something.

Personally, I prefer a compact double stack 9mm. I own a CZ P-07 and a Glock 19. Today, I prefer the CZ because it has the same controls as my competition gun and better ergonomics than the Glock, for me. The Glock 19 is probably the most popular carry gun in the country. You may be comfortable carrying something bigger or want something smaller.

I own a Dan Wesson 1911. It's fun to shoot. It's accurate and reliable. The only thing that could happen that would lead me to use it as a carry gun would be the banning of normal capacity magazines (Magazines that fit in the grip. 17 for a Glock 17) and a banning of hollow point ammo. If I'm limited to 7 round magazines and ball ammo, a 45 becomes a good defensive firearm for me.

Of the people who post on this forum, Steve M1911A1 seems to be very smart on 1911s as a carry gun. I'd seek out his advice. His opinion might differ from mine. For sure, he will recommend training.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Show me one instance where a civilian concealed carrier has had to reload.

According to this study of 5 years or reported civilain uses of handguns for defense the likelihood for having to reload is miniscule.
"
Private citizens reload in approximately 1/2 of one percent of shooting incidents (3/482).*
If the defender fires any shots, most likely it will be 2 rounds.*"

http://thinkinggunfighter.blogspot.com/2012/03/self-defense-findings.html?m=1

More ammo is better, no doubt. But a proper 1911 will get the job done.

Law Enforcement shootings are another story.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

A 1911a1 for a daily carry, I have carried a full size 1911a1 for over 40 years never felt under gunned or in need of more ammo than needed. It is what I am comfortable with and sure of plus I hit the target each time. That is the true criteria for a carry gun.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I carried a full size 1911 OWB for about year. I'm a big guy and I gave it up. I had confidence in my ability to utilize it but man, you talk about uncomfortable. For those who can really live with it; more power to you. After that I tried a Cougar and a 4" GP100. Finally I'm using an alloy framed commander sized 1911 with a bobbed grip, 8+1 capacity, in a good leather holster.

Now to the OP:
Pick the caliber you can handle the best. _Bullet placement trumps caliber or magic bullets big time. _
Pick the most comfortable gun TO CARRY and don't go cheap on the holster. Weight is you enemy. A gun left at home is useless.
Being comfortable to shoot all day is low on the priority list, _behind_ reliability. This is a gun for social work, not range work.
Don't worry about how fast you can change mags. Chances are you won't.
Don't accept the factory sites. Explore changing them to a system that's faster (XS Sites) before you settle.
Own at least 2 mags. Three if you can swing it. Clean and care for them but remember: they are consumables.
Shoot at least 100-200 rounds of practice ammo to seat in the gun, then another 50-100 rounds of your chosen self defense ammo before you bet your life on the new gun.

I don't know you but, better to be practiced and prepared with the $700 than a $1300 and not have any money to buy practice ammo.

But hey, that's just me.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> A 1911a1 for a daily carry, I have carried a full size 1911a1 for over 40 years never felt under gunned or in need of more ammo than needed. It is what I am comfortable with and sure of plus I hit the target each time. That is the true criteria for a carry gun.


You are the guy who should carry a 1911. You have the time with the gun to be good with it. For a new shooter, they should find something that's easier to shoot and has more rounds in the gun.


----------



## mmais68569 (Sep 20, 2012)

Smitty79 said:


> You are the guy who should carry a 1911. You have the time with the gun to be good with it. For a new shooter, they should find something that's easier to shoot and has more rounds in the gun.


I do not consider myself a new shooter having owned & shoot since the late 60's. Current inventory is about 25 handguns from .22-9mm, revolvers to semi auto with both inside & outside carry GOOD leather holsters.

Now I want to add a 1911 to my collection & looking for help deciding not being told not to buy a 1911.

Thanks Mike


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

mmais68569 said:


> I do not consider myself a new shooter having owned & shoot since the late 60's. Current inventory is about 25 handguns from .22-9mm, revolvers to semi auto with both inside & outside carry GOOD leather holsters.
> 
> Now I want to add a 1911 to my collection & looking for help deciding not being told not to buy a 1911.
> 
> Thanks Mike


Have I mentioned Dan Wesson?


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

mmais68569 said:


> I do not consider myself a new shooter having owned & shoot since the late 60's. Current inventory is about 25 handguns from .22-9mm, revolvers to semi auto with both inside & outside carry GOOD leather holsters.
> 
> Now I want to add a 1911 to my collection & looking for help deciding not being told not to buy a 1911.
> 
> Thanks Mike


Great! Get a 1911 and enjoy the hell out of it. I love my Dan Wesson Heritage. To me, it's range gun, a tool to teach others about firearms and something I will probably shoot for USPSA competition some day. If you think you are a gun guy, you should own a 1911. I own a S&W 625 revolver for the same reasons.

You said you wanted it as a carry gun. The only way I would regularly carry my Heritage would be if draconian magazine and ammunition restrictions were put in place. Even then, I'd probably buy a Sig P320, in 45, so that I could carry a lighter, more compact gun.

BTW, Get the Dan Wesson. They are right at the cross over point between a mass produced gun and a full hand fit gun. No scrimping on parts. But no extras that you don't need.


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

My bias would lean to the Dan Wesson if you have the funds. If money is an issue I would look at the SA.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I like Springfields a lot, but if money wasn't a factor, I'd try the Dan Wesson.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

(Double-post)


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

mmais68569 said:


> Posting a poll I have narrowed my choice of 1911's to 5 models;
> 
> This will be my first 1911 & I am in hopes of using it for my daily carry in an OWB holster
> 
> ...


Everything looks good. Since you only get one extra round in 9mm I would go with a .45 acp. Any reason Kimber or Colt are not on the list? They make some good guns and you can also often find them used. Springfield 45acp 1911's have also been really good when I shot them. I personally have a colt 1911 commander and its been flawless and an ati fx commander. The onlything about most 1911 pistols is they are picky about hollow points. I recommend corbon or hornady critical defense.


----------



## DLYskes1976 (Sep 15, 2015)

I'd go with the 45 platform, I have a Sig scorpion 45 carry model and use it for my edc... I also have a IWB holster too, so printing is very minimal if at any... as for extra rounds I always have a extra 10 round mag with me in my pants pocket..


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

I can only comment on what I own --Dan WEsson Guardian

nic egun--took me a while to hit POA=poi--but that is just me--my wife and others who shoot it --love it too

by the way--if you are NOT in a rush--Lipseys.com is listing almost every Dan wesson as coming out in 2016 in 9mm--lots of choices

good luck

happy shooting


----------

